# applying for permission for new entrance would there be any grounds for refusal?



## triciamonty (17 Dec 2010)

a ten acre field has one entrance,buying a plot 2-3 acres at opposite end to the entrance..applying for permission for new entrance would there be any grounds for refusal...there are no traffic issues ,line of sight etc


----------



## mf1 (17 Dec 2010)

At the risk of stating the patently obvious...........have you asked your professional advisor,( engineer/architect) who will look at the site, the proposed entrance etc.,etc. and offer you  very specific advice on a very specific site? 

mf


----------



## onq (17 Dec 2010)

Too many variables to address on this forum without seeing a plan of the site and surrounding area and even then, there could be lo

However, here are a couple of issues that can arise with any main road rural site.

Usually depending on the local development plan, there are two or three conflicting requirements for sites with otherwise straight boundaries with level main road approach.


#1

The road is not very wide.

The speed limit is 100kph.

Allowing a car to make a right turn will cause an unavoidable hazard.


#2

The road is not very wide.

The speed limit is 100kph.

Allowing a car to make a left turn will cause an unavoidable hazard.

This could be mitigated by widening the road to provide a slowing down lane.


#3

Exiting the site onto the main road will require sightlines of up to 90 metres or more.

These are usually measured circa 2.5M back at a height of 1-1M - 1.2M off the ground.

The first represents the driver's position in the car relative to the road with the car wholly off the main road.

The second represents the driver's eye level.


Satisfying both these requirements will require the removal of 70M or hedgerow or more.

Here is a thread which may or may not be relevant to your situation.

[broken link removed]



However -

There is an existing mature hedgerow with mature trees all along the road.

Preserving mature hedgerows is an objective of the development plan.

In addition, there is a high water table and the field drains/ditches are at capacity for three months of the year.

Providing the slowing down lane and sight lines for the exiting vehicles will take out a significant amount of both boundary hedgerow and drainage ditch.


So you see, determining the design of an entrance is not a straightforward matter.

Like mf1, I am wondering why your architect didn't address this in the  pre-planning meeting - do you have an architect appointed?


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                 as a defence or support - in and of itself - should  legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                 Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the         matters    at      hand.


----------



## triciamonty (18 Dec 2010)

its just  a field  for grazing,thats all.also its on a very straight stretch of road approx. 300 metres.its a  "back road " for want of a better word.


----------



## onq (19 Dec 2010)

triciamonty,

If you get permission for a house it won't be "just a field for grazing" it'll be a site with traffic turning movements several times during the 24-hour day.

Back roads have a habit of becoming busier and busier, with poor surface, camber and unprotected ditches.

The comments I made above relate solely to typical [not exhaustive]  problems with entrance geometry and turning movements, sightlines and  removal of hedges.

There could be any number of reasons the Council might refuse the permission, never mind the entrance.

You would be well-advised to either have the relevant discussions with the Council before you purchase the site yourselves or appoint a competent architect to develop the design and have the relevant discussions with the Council on your behalf.

Remember, the Council in general have no obligation to grant permission for one-off houses not on zoned land.

Even if one of you is the offspring of the landowner, lives in the locality and contributes to the local economy it is not always clear cut.

PPPPP.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                  as a defence or support - in and of itself - should   legal        action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                  Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on  the         matters    at      hand.


----------

